# Someone SLASHED my tire.....



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Good play


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

It worked! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Mick said:


> View attachment 15428
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Reminds me of the old picture/business technique where a guy would go through neighborhoods throwing bricks at house windows with a piece of paper attached to it with an add for his window shop.

Not bad Discout Tire, not bad at all.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Reminds me of the old picture/business technique where a guy would go through neighborhoods throwing bricks at house windows with a piece of paper attached to it with an add for his window shop.
> 
> Not bad Discout Tire, not bad at all.


Thanks!


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Our concepts have been defined... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...-tire-swing-concepts-revealed.html#post217169


----------

